# Private health insurance



## hafen (Jul 26, 2016)

I have begun a contract position in Germany, and am being told by the contractor care company that I need a private health insurance (also as a requisite so that I can get paid a salary).

However, as I moved to Germany from Switzerland, I also have a Swiss health insurance. 

Is it true that I need a German private health insurance, or would my Swiss health insurance also be accepted, at least for some months?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Check to see if your Swiss health insurance will pay for care and treatment outside of Switzerland. (IIRC, the Swiss health care program is based on private insurance, and thus the terms of the insurance can vary.) If it won't pay for treatment rendered in Germany, you'll probably have to get private insurance that does cover Germany.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

hafen said:


> I have begun a contract position in Germany, and am being told by the contractor care company that I need a private health insurance (also as a requisite so that I can get paid a salary).


Are you an employee with a salary (beschäftigt) or self-employed? For how long will you be living in Germany? 

Depending on your status in Germany, you might be required to have German health insurance.


----------



## Sebastian86 (Oct 5, 2018)

As Sunshine correctly mentioned:

When living in Germany, german health insurance is mandatory! Depending on how much you earn, you might be able to choose between public health insurance or private health insurance.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Health insurance is mandatory but depending on the circumstance, non-German insurance may be sufficient for a temporary stay. If it's a permanent move then you probably need German insurance immediately.


----------

